
What are your experiences with finding workout partners? - notyourplayer
Purpose:
I am doing some market research into the fitness world and I would love to hear your experiences with finding people to workout with.<p>Let&#x27;s start with some context:
Suppose you&#x27;re a fitness enthusiast who is into working out and maintaining a healthy lifestyle. You like running, weightlifting and yoga. However, you tend to work out alone and you&#x27;re looking to share your passion for sport and working out. You&#x27;re looking for someone (or perhaps a group of people in your area) who share the same interest in sport, are about the same or better fitness level than you, and you share a similar working out schedule or routine.<p>Some questions to understand your experience:<p>1. What are your experiences with finding fitness partners to workout with?<p>2. Was your experience difficult? If so, what made it so difficult?<p>3. Why was this experience difficult?<p>4. What are some ways to get around this problem now? (i.e. what are some solutions that currently exist?).<p>5. Are those solutions the best solutions? If not, why are they not the best solutions?<p>Thank you!
======
kelnos
I've had a running buddy for ~4 years now (who was already a friend prior to
running together). It just happened by luck; we were having drinks one night
and I mentioned that my doctor told me to exercise more. We're also lucky that
we agreed to run in the morning and could fit that into our schedules.

I don't look at it as sharing passion; frankly I don't like running or any
form of exercise-for-exercise's-sake. For me, sharing is a way to motivate
each other to exercise and to keep each other accountable.

------
billconan
it's difficult, because friends have different time preferences and location
preferences.

my solution is working out alone. It's fine, because it's also a good time to
do deep thinking.

~~~
notyourplayer
That's interesting. Have you had any experiences trying to meet new people to
workout with? From your answer, it looks like you have tried to workout with
people you already know, I'm keen to find out if you have tried meeting people
outside of your friendship circle?

